# Annoying chihuahua comments



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

I took Gizmo out in my purse today...it's a sack/purse and he fits just fine in it so that he can put his arms on the edge but not jump out...

anyway we;re at TJMAXX...I'm looking for appropriate "teacher attire" when an annoying blonde snooty (beep) comes by and says...ohhhh how precious.. is that a chihuahua? So I said yup...thats my baby....

So she comes over to him and says...I want one too...but not that big...

:shock: 

Soooo I laughed and said...well how big do you want it? He weighs 5 pounds. SO she laughed and said...I want a 2 pounder...something tiny to stick in my little bag. SO I said "Gosh I hope you never find a chihuahua like that because if he gets bigger than 2 pounds what will you do?" 

So she rolled her eyes and said "I know a breeder that guarantees the pups won't grow over 3 pounds." 

SO I said "Well, as I said before I hope to GOD you never find that puppy because I will feel so sorry that YOU will be his owner, ignorant people!" I walked out of the store and fumed in my car...

I usually don't let people get to me that are stupid like that...but I am so stressed/nervous about this teaching job....so I'm on edge..

But it's not her fault completely...the media plays a big role in over marketing these tiny tiny chi's...so everyone automatically thinks that's what their gonna get....the shelters here are filled with chihuahuas....it's so sad


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

How rude!!
I'm sorry but no matter what the media portray I think she shouldn't have said "but not that big". I would NEVER say that to a complete stranger while complimenting their dog, how insensitive.

I agree I hope she never gets a Chi, nobody should buy a puppy from people who garauntee a small weight. Fair enough if they say "garauntee'd below 6lbs" because that's the breed standard, but 3lbs is very small and only people with experience and the money for potential vet bills should own very small fragile dogs.

I'm sorry that you had that experience, but in a way, you probably did the girl a favor!! She needed to know the facts from an owner, and also get a metaphorical kick up the hiney for being so rude


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I just hate that. When people question Cooper's "legitimacy" as a chihuahua because of his size, I try to tell them the same thing - they come in different sizes, different looks to the bodies, etc. 

It always seems to fall on deaf ears for some reason. It's almost as if they are Chihuahua experts and I'm just a chick that picked up an inferior dog from a shady breeder. I am starting to not worry about it anymore though; there are ignorant people in the world and if they want to be ignorant, then let them. Plus, I have Cooper and they don't so I win, regardless if they're wrong or right.

In your case though, it's unfortunate but it's the dog that pays the price. A dog guaranteed to be a certain weight can't control it's growth. If it ends up in a shelter after "outgrowing" it's guarantee, then it's probably better off in the long run. And what if it gets to 2.5 lbs and they stop feeding it to get it back down to it's "promised" weight? The thought of that just makes me sick.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

SunnyFLMum said:


> So she rolled her eyes and said "I know a breeder that guarantees the pups won't grow over 3 pounds."


And how exactly would a breeder be able to offer that kind of guarantee???? That's just pure stupidity. :x 

Yeah, Gizmo's a real giant at 5 pounds. He's just slightly bigger than Lily so I can picture him quite well. Simply enormous. :roll:


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

> Plus, I have Cooper and they don't so I win, regardless if they're wrong or right.


 :lol: I love that hehe!

I would be perfectly happy if Lexi was 5-6lbs at her adult weight. She's estimated at around 4lbs but I'll love her regardless of her weight.

I think when people get so caught up and obsessed with how small they want their puppy, it shows their real reason behind getting one :roll: 

The Chihuahua breed is the smallest breed in the world!!
The only people who should be looking for a _tiny_ Chi, are breeders wanting a small male stud dog to breed with a bigger female.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

I cant belive people that talk like that , it just shows how ignorant they are really . I mean a chi (even the bigger ones) are not exactly big!! :roll: 

Tyson is 4lbs and i carry him around fine , and if you put him near any other dogs he looks like a tiny mouse.

I think these people are very shallow and not really worried about the dog being happy and healthy :wave:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Some people need to be slapped.... 

I had a dream last night that I was carring Gadget through a mall and my back hurt.. So I went into a store and weighed him and the scale said 20 pounds... man I hope I never have that dream again... 

I love carrying him around.. he is so cute and tiny... He sits right in my hand... people always ask if he is full grown .. I say nope he;s just a baby...


----------



## jennifer (Mar 17, 2005)

How small do she want it to be she wants a hamster people don't know that there size is already determine before birth i was told Artie would be 4 to 6 pounds he is 8 mos and is 8 pounds :lol: pretty soon they will try to breed chis smaller and smaller so when the 8 pounder pops out they will say ooh he is a rare chi and he cost more :evil:


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

shakes head...some poeple just need beating with a stick...a big one...

even 10lbs is TINY when it comes down to things they can and cat do...doubt that woman realizes that a 3lb chihuahua will need lifting on and off the bed and couches unless she gets a ramp for each place she is...shell have to carry the poor little thing up and down stairs vixie wont even attempt the down stairs) the medical bills incured with such a tiny dog...the risk that if that dog jumps form your arms its more likely to realy hurt itslef than a 5lb chi...
people like that have no clue about the breed, hell they probably have no clue about dogs or animals in general.
all they want is a little fashion statment and they seem to foget that this 'fashion statment' is gonna grow, is gonna eat, is gonna play, is gonna POOP! its gonna be like having a realy tiny 2 yr old for the next 15 years...its alright saying i want one that fits in my purse but do they realize that these dogs do have legs, they can stand up..infact they enjoy standing up...and running and playing, and they wont enjoy being locked in a purse for 8hrs while ya wander round a mall...

*grumble*
stupid peoples!

ok im done...

wow you get to take him in stores with you!? 
must be connecticut then, they wont let me take vixie in ANY of the stores...id understnad if there were food items, but we got asked to leave home depot because i had her with me...she was off the ground out of the way and hiding in my jacket and they still told me no dogs allowed...
oh well im moving out of this state first chance i get...or at least out of the danbury brookfeild area...its full of people like that and places that want to be a bitch about anything and everythign.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i took spoiled brat oops i mean chiwi to the petstore yesterday to get a new toy and i counted the compliments and the yuk comment and looked at who each comment was from. then i started thinking about all my outings with brat i mean chiwi....here's what i found:


kids LOVE her! mostly little girls. a few boys said she was cute but weren't too interested. and kids(mainly girls)up to about 13,14 are always oohing and ahhing over her. 

older women and men (40's and up) smile and always want to pet her! i found the older the man the more they smile at her lol. 

now my peers and younger (to about 16ish) have little comments to say, mainly snobby girls try to do the paris hilton comment toward me and the guys they make the "real dog" comment. but it's mainly the girls that have crap to say. usually with the guys i say ooooo heeey she's cute and they usually smile and say yeah she is and they pet her  so they are just trying to be the "tough guy big dog type" and a lot of the time the girls are snotty and make comments when they are with other girls. but in life i've found women to be more vindictive and nasty towards me. bunch of haters is all 

oh and if you were wondering i had 35 people say something to me in about 1 1/2 hours, out of the 35 things said only 2 of them were rude. one was a "ew ugly little dog" and the other thing was more toward me then chiwi "does she think she's paris or something" to the ugly little dog comment i said wow my dog thinks the same of you. and the other comment i said not exactly for one i have a long hair and for 2 if i wanted to be like paris i'd have my hair dyed and i don't exactly have the right body shape for being her...


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

What concerns me that most people don't think about when choosing an "accessory" chi is surgery, whether the dog's being neutered or needs surgery in general. They're so small, even Cooper at 10 lbs, and anesthesia has the potential of being a life-threatening or life-ending thing.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

oh and i wanted to say there ws this girl that worked at the kennel in the annimal hospital and she was one of those girly girls that wanted a chi (this was before i even had chiwi) and this was her first kennel job. well after a few days she decided that she couldn't handle cleaning poop and that was the end of her getting a dog and working there lol.


----------



## latenight423 (Aug 2, 2004)

*Chi and their sizes*

My Dobbie is 10# of love and affection. Even at 10#, I worry about him jumping and running like they do. If he was 3#, I'd be afraid to pick him up. 

I can't imagine someone wanting a "small Chi"


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

How could anyone want a dog as an accessory. It's crazy. I hope she never finds one because she sounds like she would be a terrible person to have a dog


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

People really are ignorant! It always amazes me! I don't know what I would've done. People like that aren't worth our time. I hope she doesn't get a dog. She would probably abandon it if it got more than 2 lbs.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Geez :roll: People can be so stupid.

I crochet my little chi girl outifts and I have some idiots say stop torturing your dog and treating it like a clown :x GRRRRR


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I've never really gotten any comments like that here where I live. Everyone here has nice things to say about Britney (in front of me)...but also a majority of the dog population, in My opinion, here are big dogs that always bark and don't shut up!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Gadget is 4 1/2 pounds and it scares me when he thinks he can jump off stuff that is too high... He also does this zoomie thing on our bed and half the time i am afraid that he is goign to land right smack on the floor.. but he amazingly stops just shy of the edge of the bed... 

He trys to jump our of the truck... which I don't let him beause he is just to small... it is too high for him... 

The 2 times Amanda stepped on him... Thank god he was ok.. but it scared me so bad the second time all I could do is sit on the floor and cry.... as he is sitting in my arms licking my tears... 


What is she thinking that a 2 pound dog is better.. I think that if she does get a dog that dog will be gone as soon at it hits 2 pounds 1 ounce.


----------



## Effylicious (Jul 31, 2005)

The only annoying comment I get are from guy friends; "OH! It's an oversized rat!" 

AS if I haven't heard that 80 times before, brilliant, guys! Guffaw, guffaw! :roll:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

SunnyFLMum said:


> I took Gizmo out in my purse today...it's a sack/purse and he fits just fine in it so that he can put his arms on the edge but not jump out...


Gizmo's mom, I just now noticed that you referred to his front legs as arms. I do that too. :lol:


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

i get comments like thats not a chihuahua hes too cute " i think all chihuahuas are cute how could someone say that !!

and the rat comment is very popular 

people.... :roll:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Effylicious said:


> The only annoying comment I get are from guy friends; "OH! It's an oversized rat!"
> 
> AS if I haven't heard that 80 times before, brilliant, guys! Guffaw, guffaw! :roll:


I'll let you use my responses to that comment if you want. Are you ready?

Depending on the situation:

Q: "Why did you buy an oversided rat for a dog?" (this one has two answers available - the second one is for use if the man/woman has their significant other there with them... if you're lucky, they're on a first date.)
A1: "I don't know... why do you have ratsh*t for brains?" and
A2: "I don't know... why do you feel it necessary to pick on a small dog... are you not man/woman enough to insult a bigger dog so you have to find the one you assume is the weakest ... and, by the way, WHO makes fun of dogs anyway? (pause here, and get a look of recognition upon your face) Oh hey... I thought I recognized you from the free clinic... did the penicillin I gave you work for those genital thingies you had?"

Q: "That's a rat"
A: "At least he's not an jacka$$." (you must stare at the person intently for over 10 seconds after saying this, just so he gets the gist.)

and my personal favorite.... for men only
Q: "oh look! That fat chick has a little tiny rat dog!"
A: "oh look! (point at the man) I bet that idiot has a really small penis!"

Of course, I don't have a problem being ... ummm... "abrasive" to strangers.


----------



## SwEet_WiSHes (Mar 22, 2005)

and my personal favorite.... for men only 
Q: "oh look! That fat chick has a little tiny rat dog!" 
A: "oh look! (point at the man) I bet that idiot has a really small penis!" 

LOL, thats great I'm definetly going to use that one next time!!!!
I hear the oversized rat comment about Felony too, I have actually had people tell me that if she looks nothing like a chi beacause shes to big. Felony only weighs 8 pounds and I think that she's perfect for me!! 
I really does annoy me when people insult my baby or any of yours especially since I've seen some of the prettiest chi's ever on this site. 
And I think there just jealous!


----------



## Effylicious (Jul 31, 2005)

Cooper said:


> and my personal favorite.... for men only
> Q: "oh look! That fat chick has a little tiny rat dog!"
> A: "oh look! (point at the man) I bet that idiot has a really small penis!"


Amusingly enough, that's probably the insult I'll get most. That's a good answer!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I get really really mad when people make the "rat" comment or anything else that might be rude. Would they speak that way if it was my son I was carrying around?? No. They wouldn't. Because they have more tact than that. But, as many people have found out, I will give a verbal beatdown to anyone that insults Lina. I have kicked my brothers friend out of the house for the "rat" comment and I flat out freaked on a girl at PetsMart once. 

What surprises me most is when rescue/shelter volunteers at PetsMart (for the adoption stuff) make comments about chihuahuas. In fact, that makes me more mad than any other person making comments about her. One time they had an adoption thing at PetsMart and there was a chi/beagle mix barking at the other dogs there and the people (I think he was kinda scared and nervous) walking by. Well, we had Lina with us and we put her down there with him and let them smell each other and he got calm and they just kinda looked at each other. When other people started looking at him and bothering him he started barking again. That's when the volunteer walked up and said, "that's the chihuahua in him." I just looked at her like she was the dumbest person on earth and picked up Lina. She looked like she had just stuck her big stinky foot in her mouth. She's lucky I didn't flip on her. 

And last night, a net friend of mine (male), was trying to convince me that I should stop getting "rats" and get a real dog like a doberman or rot. I was like, "they're pretty dogs and I would love to have one. But, not with the kids around, I'm just scared." I know it's the breed I should be scared of, but I can't help it. I have 2 small kids to think about. He tried to tell me that chi's a "mean". This was the point that I told him to take a flying leap and blocked him. What makes people think that one dog breed is any better than another?? What makes them think that chi's are mean?? They're no more mean than a friggin' new born baby. Grrr!!!


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Wow, these STUPID ppl who just want super tiny Chi's as a fashion accessory make me SO MAD! I just want to give them a piece of my mind like they've never had! :argue: 

All I can say is God Bless the little Chi's that have to suffer because of these senseless ppl.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Cooper said:


> and my personal favorite.... for men only
> Q: "oh look! That fat chick has a little tiny rat dog!"
> A: "oh look! (point at the man) I bet that idiot has a really small penis!"



Yea i got that one time and i never hurd it again.
this guys yelled from the basketball court, "Hey look it's a big girl with a little ass dog!" LOL so i said "DON'T hate! you just mad b/c he has BIGGER BALLS than you do !!!!" LOL all his friends laughed at him then said how cute my jamoka was!  :lol: 

and my friends say what you get that little dog for?! I say we'll see who will just up to save you if your hurt.( which jamoka does do ,he'll run up in front of my friends if someone HE doesn' knows comes up to them) lets just say they don't say taht anymore!!! :wave:


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

The breeder I bought Charley from said he would get to be about 6 lbs ... * THIRTEEN LBS LATER* I still love him. I don't care whether he's 6 lb or 13 lb, that doesn't change how much I love him. I just figure it gives me more to hug! :love2: 

I'm lucky that I don't get the rat comments, or like Cooper's mom, I would have NO problem going off on the offenders. I typically get "Awwwww ... what a cute dog, what kind is he?" When I tell them he's a chi they are shocked. The only comment I usually get is "I didn't know they came with hair!" What do they think the other chi's have covering their skin? COTTON?!?! Geesh! :roll: 

:flower:


----------



## mizz (Aug 13, 2005)

I've had a few comments from ridiculous strangers:

1. Is that real? I thought it was a fake dog!
2. It looks likes a Hamster...
3. I thought it was a cat!
4. That's a little rat...

I did however have one man say, " Put a muzzle on that thing!" and that made me laugh. For the most part people, despite their rude comments, want to touch him and play with him and I have found that children are a lot kinder than adults which is a shame. I appreciate the people who come up and ask, "What type of dog is that?" After I explain that he looks nothing like the Taco Bell Dog they understand and respect him. But the rude comments get on my nerves too. I actually want him to weigh around 6 pounds because I think it's safer, the charts and breeder anticipate 4 and a half pounds but he eats a lot so we'll see.


----------



## *Nicole* (Aug 9, 2005)

I love my dog and would never give him up just because of his size. The comment I hate the most is "Why didnt you get a real dog!". How rude, I didnt ask for anything to be said. His love his unconditional and can always put a smile on anyones face. He's the best...


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

pinkprincess21 said:


> What makes them think that chi's are mean?? They're no more mean than a friggin' new born baby. Grrr!!!


Yes, Lina looks particularly mean and vicious in your siggy pics. :roll:

People can be such idiots. :x


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i say sometimes to my bf; if our chi's were labrador sized , they would be considered killer dogs :lol: !! i love them to bits and they are the sweetest creatures i've ever met , but boy they can be nasty to eachother sometimes :? 

kisses nat


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

Who fooling who here. My Sybil is a man eater. She only weights 5 1/2 lbs and I have never seen a more aggressive chi, um except Bailey right after she had the 8 batch and boy was she mean, even to me and her dad, who helped deliver each and everyone of them.

Why I even seen Sybil hanging on Skylar's jaws -great dane (135 lbs) makes no difference to her and she is very good at seeing peoples character. If she doesn't like someone visiting my house by about 10 minutes, well then U don't invite them again. He he he. She sure can tell about people.


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

How irritating!!! Seiah is 5.5 lbs. and I think he's TINY!!! Oh well, props to you though for setting that girl straight...LOL.


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

When I picked Josie up from the breeder, she told me that she estimated Josie's weight to be anywhere from 3-4 lbs. I never asked her during our entire interview process how big she would get. I saw her, fell in love with her, and that's all I cared about. She could have told me that Josie was some kind of deformed mutant Chi that would weight 46 lbs. and I still would have taken her (would have had to return the dresses and harnesses I'd bought, but still!). Some people are morons. Obviously, those of us registered are the only ones in the world with any sense. :wink: 

I hate taking Josie places and hear the "Oh! Look at the little Teacup! Now, she won't get much bigger than that, will she?" Grrr.... :evil: 

About a week ago when I took Josie to the vet last, I let her get out of her carrier to look around and some woman came and sat next to me and said, "Is that a little Chihuahua?"
"Yes."
"How darling. She's a Miniature Teacup, obviously."
I couldn't help but crack up. "A what?"
"The Miniature Teacup Chihuahua. I can tell, that's what she is. She'll not get much bigger than that. No, she'll be tiny like that forever. They're so darling at that age."
I was actually kind of stunned. I wasn't sure whether or not I should have been angry or deliriously giddy over the woman's clear lack of...um...working brain cells? I opted for the latter. I thought that my day had been made, but no, she kept talking.
"I used to have one just like this one. JUST like it. I mean EX-ACT. Turns out somebody STOLE mine right from my own backyard. This one wouldn't happen to be four months old, would it?"
:shock: First of all, I was beginning to become irate that this moron was still babbling on like she was. Secondly, for someone to say that they had/have a Chi "exactly" like Josie caught me off guard, as most people comment on her unique coloring and how they've never seen one like it. Thirdly, she kept her Chi outside? Let's hope she's a tad smarter than that and was merely taking it out for a bathroom break. But finally, to accuse someone she's never met of actually stealing her dog? RIDICULOUS. 
"NO, she is not." 
The snooty &%^[email protected] got up and walked out with a little "Hmmph."

People make me angry. Edit: STUPID people make me angry. :happy3: [/i]


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

amykate said:


> "I used to have one just like this one. _Just_ like it. I mean _ex-act. _Turns out somebody [/i]stole_ mine right from my own backyard. This one wouldn't happen to be four months old, would it?"
> :shock: First of all, I was beginning to become irate that this moron was still babbling on like she was. Secondly, for someone to say that they had/have a Chi "exactly" like Josie caught me off guard, as most people comment on her unique coloring and how they've never seen one like it. Thirdly, she kept her Chi outside? Let's hope she's a tad smarter than that and was merely taking it out for a bathroom break. But finally, to accuse someone she's never met of actually stealing her dog? RIDICULOUS.
> "NO, she is not."
> The snooty &%^[email protected] got up and walked out with a little "Hmmph."
> ...


Now that was just insulting! :evil: Sorry you had to endure that Woman.


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

LuvMyChi said:


> Now that was just insulting! :evil: Sorry you had to endure that Woman.


Yeah. People like that make my brain hurt. :tard:


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

jeez.. dontcha hate when people think they know what they are talking about??? Minature tea cup is funny but i have gotten worse.. super mini tea-cup.. i was like um no.. he is actually quite big for his age, and will get bigger (he is 3 pounds 2 oz at 4 months)


----------



## Effylicious (Jul 31, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> pinkprincess21 said:
> 
> 
> > What makes them think that chi's are mean?? They're no more mean than a friggin' new born baby. Grrr!!!
> ...


Who knows? I mean, Chichi eats FACES.

But he's not mean. Just hungry.


----------



## lisa_1018 (Aug 16, 2005)

> And last night, a net friend of mine (male), was trying to convince me that I should stop getting "rats" and get a real dog like a doberman or rot. I was like, "they're pretty dogs and I would love to have one. But, not with the kids around, I'm just scared." I know it's the breed I should be scared of, but I can't help it. I have 2 small kids to think about. He tried to tell me that chi's a "mean". This was the point that I told him to take a flying leap and blocked him. What makes people think that one dog breed is any better than another?? What makes them think that chi's are mean?? They're no more mean than a friggin' new born baby. Grrr!!!


i agree totally. granted i had my chi's before i had my son, but i wouldn't want a bigger dog around my baby, or me for that matter. i get alot of comments from older people about how i shouldn't trust my chi's with my son, that they aren't good with kids, and i have to laugh. i don't know what chi they are thinking of thats so "mean" but mine are not. phoebe doesn't care for nate much, but she's very good at ignoring him. beefy on the other hand, is not _my_ dog. oh sure, he loves me, but his heart belongs to my son, they've been best friends since day one.

the other comment i hear all the time that just annoys me to no end is that i must have chi's because since i'm so little, i couldn't handle a "real dog". now, i'm only 4' 10", but what does that have to do with my chi's being real dogs?? they are just as sweet as any dog i've ever seen, if not more so, and wouldn't i look silly letting a rot or doberman drag me around? i think so. when people say that mess to me i usually just tell them great things come in little packages.


----------



## Soon2bechiowner (Apr 25, 2005)

Someone asked me when I was walking Cooper, "Why didnt you just get a hamster that way I wouldnt have to walk it?", She was walking a lab and I said, "Why didnt you just get a horse that way you could have just rode it?"
 :lol:  




I dont get mad over the teacup thing, they just dont know any better. I just kindly tell them there is no such thing and explain how its just a scam. I mean its so widely used and even reported by the media! People just need to be informed.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Rachael Polachek said:


> pinkprincess21 said:
> 
> 
> > What makes them think that chi's are mean?? They're no more mean than a friggin' new born baby. Grrr!!!
> ...


Exactly! She's just so vicious! I can't believe I even brought her into my home when I have 2 toddlers running around. Someone PLEASE call DCF on me before I get another they gang up on Gaige and Dawn!! Look! I even captured a picture of visciousness!!

My uncle often makes the "real dog" comment. And when I first got her and she would bark when someone would come in (when were at my grandparents house) He would say, "Dogs like that are just like that, they yipe all the time and don't shut up." I was like, "you're just jealous because she's cuter than your big stinky black lab..and because she's cuter that YOU hahaha" lmao


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

I can't believe you keep a monster like that in your house! 

Only kidding


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

amykate said:


> I can't believe you keep a monster like that in your house!
> 
> Only kidding


LOL I know! Someone should turn me in and put her to sleep!! :roll:


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

I'm scared to death just LOOKING at that scary Chi! Take her away, take her away!!! :crybaby: 


LOL! :lol:


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

LMAO!!


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

as much as agree with you on how rude and critical people can be i resent the lab comment, i have 2 and love them to death.. labs and chi's and italiangreyhound/boston terrier mixes, those are my babies, i love dogs in general. all sizes, i think it's wrong that people pick on the little ones.. hehe i mean they are the most adorable :lol:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

Soon2bechiowner said:


> Someone asked me when I was walking Cooper, "Why didnt you just get a hamster that way I wouldnt have to walk it?", She was walking a lab and I said, "Why didnt you just get a horse that way you could have just rode it?"
> :lol:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Effylicious (Jul 31, 2005)

Roie said:


> as much as agree with you on how rude and critical people can be i resent the lab comment, i have 2 and love them to death.. labs and chi's and italiangreyhound/boston terrier mixes, those are my babies, i love dogs in general. all sizes, i think it's wrong that people pick on the little ones.. hehe i mean they are the most adorable :lol:


I don't think she meant to pick on labs, I think it was just a comeback--"You mock my dog, I mock yours." :tongue3:


----------



## Soon2bechiowner (Apr 25, 2005)

:wave: Sorry If I offended you, I love labs! I was just trying to be witty and have a good comeback... I thought that was a really good one! All of you guys feel free to use it anytime.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Soon2bechiowner said:


> :wave: Sorry If I offended you, I love labs! I was just trying to be witty and have a good comeback... I thought that was a really good one! All of you guys feel free to use it anytime.


I actually think it was Lina's mom's comment that offended her (correct me if I'm wrong): "you're just jealous because she's cuter than your big stinky black lab"

Anyway, I'm positive that neither of you was trying to insult labs, just making snappy comebacks.


----------



## Brandy (Aug 12, 2005)

Someone asked me yesterday if Bruiser was a teacup and I said "No, He's a toy" and she said I want a teacup, I want a tiny little dog that always looks like a puppy" I told her to get a stuffed animal.


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

oh no it's ok, it didn't really bother me 2 much. Hehe.. plus jamie does stink.. :lol: he could use a bath. 

And i love the stuffed animal comment!!! lol


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

People can be so stupid. It doesn't matter the size what matters is that they are great companions and they truely love their people.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

wow... I've been missing out!!! I should stop by old threads more often. :shock: 

My dog is a menace. He terrorizes Home Depot greeters and fools with little pee-pees. He really should start picking on people his own size. :roll:


----------



## yellowpony02 (Aug 22, 2005)

I have to say I loved everyone's comebacks! People can be so rude. I didn't have a problem with people when my Min Pin was a puppy, although everyone did ask if he was a chihuahua. Now, i'm a very quiet shy person when i'm out in public, but when I get Tinkerbell next week... God help the person who insults my baby. If anyone gives me any sh*t about how it's a "rat" I will have to hurt them! My dogs are my children. I will not stand any mean spirited things said about my furry kids. I understand people may not understand about teacups because of the media, so that can be forgiven. Maybe if I take Tink to the petstore i'll take my black lab too. Who would insult Tink if her big 100 pound sister is sitting right there, ready to protect her little sis? hehehe. All I know is you should NEVER mess with a mother, because she will get revenge! And i'm that "rats" mom now!


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

You know, I can forgive the whole "teacup" ordeal, because as we've all said, the general public is just misinformed. However, you'd think someone medically trained with years of education like, oh say A VET would know better, right? Yeah. I think I need a new vet.

When I took Josie for her last shots Monday, the Vet's Assistant was getting her rabies tags and asked me what kind of cat she was. :shock: 

When we got Ryan's stuff on the same day, they listed him as being mine and a mutt with his dominant breed being a Min Pin. OK, let's get this straight: Ryan is a registered Miniature Dachshund. While Min Pins and Dachsies may come in the same colors (as do most dogs), they have VERY different looks. When we brought it up to the Assistant, she said, "Oh. He must have thought that's what he looked most like." Again, :shock: .

God help us.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

amykate said:


> You know, I can forgive the whole "teacup" ordeal, because as we've all said, the general public is just misinformed. However, you'd think someone medically trained with years of education like, oh say A VET would know better, right? Yeah. I think I need a new vet.
> 
> When I took Josie for her last shots Monday, the Vet's Assistant was getting her rabies tags and asked me what kind of cat she was. :shock:
> 
> ...


yeah, they need training. :?


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Before I took Lily to a veterinary hospital for her dental work in April, I had to fill out a long application form on their website. When you arrive for your first appointment (in this case it was just a consultation) they issue you a plastic card - looks like a credit card - with your name, the pet's name, address, phone, etc. It makes checking in and out a lot easier in such a large facility, BTW. Anyway, on Lily's card under Species it said "Exotic," which I thought was sort of strange. Under Breed it said "Chin," which I assumed was an unusual abbreviation for Chihuahua (what do I know??). 

The receptionist takes one look at Lily and starts laughing her butt off. "Chin" is short for chinchilla. Needless to say, they issued me a new card right away. :lol:


----------



## KtS257 (Aug 19, 2005)

The worst comment I have ever gotten was when I was standing outside a salon with Teddy waiting on my sister and a man walked by and said "oh look half a dog" I had only had Teddy about a month so I was caught COMPLETELY off guard, next time I'll have to think of a better comeback. I should of said "oh look half a brain"

And then of course I got a Hilton comment. I took Teddy up to work (JCPenny's) to pick up my paycheck, and the lady who hands them out said "I thought I want to be a Hilton was just a tv show" I looked right at her and said Ha-Ha thats so original I've never heard that before you are soo funny. Then I turned and walked away and I heard her make s little hmph sound like she was offended! It took everything I had not to turn around and be like I don't know why you are offended you just insulted me and my baby. But I didn't I just walked away. Needless to say when I take him in there now she doesn't say a word.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

KtS257 said:


> The worst comment I have ever gotten was when I was standing outside a salon with Teddy waiting on my sister and a man walked by and said "oh look half a dog" I had only had Teddy about a month so I was caught COMPLETELY off guard, next time I'll have to think of a better comeback. I should of said "oh look half a brain"
> 
> And then of course I got a Hilton comment. I took Teddy up to work (JCPenny's) to pick up my paycheck, and the lady who hands them out said "I thought I want to be a Hilton was just a tv show" I looked right at her and said Ha-Ha thats so original I've never heard that before you are soo funny. Then I turned and walked away and I heard her make s little hmph sound like she was offended! It took everything I had not to turn around and be like I don't know why you are offended you just insulted me and my baby. But I didn't I just walked away. Needless to say when I take him in there now she doesn't say a word.


or how about oh look half a man  

as for the paris hilton comments say something like, no thanks i have more sense to not be in a porno and i actually love my dogs.


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Unbelievably 3 (obviously stupid) strangers have asked me if Ivy is a cat! :roll: 
When I was walking my 3 dogs together( german shepherd, staffordshire bull terrier and chihuahua) a man asked, seriously, if Ivy was the other 2 dogs puppy!!! :roll: 
The other day a really sweet looking little old lady said 'what a darling!' when she saw Ivy. I was obviously pleased and took Ivy over for her to stroke then she said ' well, for a rodent". I was so hurt on Ivy's behalf. I was speechless!!! :evil:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

> The other day a really sweet looking little old lady said 'what a darling!' when she saw Ivy. I was obviously pleased and took Ivy over for her to stroke then she said ' well, for a rodent". I was so hurt on Ivy's behalf. I was speechless!!!



That is horrible  stupid lady :evil: 

Ivy is so gorgeous


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

--I don't like when they're referred to as "rats" in an intentionally mean way.

--I don't like when people comment on how annoying their barking is

--people have questioned why chihuahuas are even here. 


:roll:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I have noticed that I get more looks and comments about Cooper being a "rat dog" or other unkind things when I'm carrying him as opposed to letting him walk by himself. When he's on the ground, I rarely get offensive comments - instead, everyone leans over and wants to say hi to him.

My favorite and least favorite all at the same time comment was about a year ago... this lady asked me what breed Cooper was and I said "chihuahua" and then she said "well, he's a mix right? What's he mixed with?" and I told her he was full blooded chi and she said.... get ready.....

"but they don't make Chihuahuas in that color."

:lol: :lol: :lol: I really wanted to laugh AND smack her for being such a goober at the same time.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

> I really wanted to laugh AND smack her for being such a goober at the same time.



I love that word 'goober' :lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Cooper said:


> I have noticed that I get more looks and comments about Cooper being a "rat dog" or other unkind things when I'm carrying him as opposed to letting him walk by himself. When he's on the ground, I rarely get offensive comments - instead, everyone leans over and wants to say hi to him.
> 
> My favorite and least favorite all at the same time comment was about a year ago... this lady asked me what breed Cooper was and I said "chihuahua" and then she said "well, he's a mix right? What's he mixed with?" and I told her he was full blooded chi and she said.... get ready.....
> 
> ...


yeah i was told that juma wasn't purebreed cause of his eye color and his coat color. they told me i probably overpaid for his color and he wasn't even pure. :shock: nervey eh! i just said actually he was given to me for working at my breeders while she was on vacation and i knew both the mother and the father and was taking care of him and his siblings and about 5 weeks of age. but they insisted that somewhere along the lines something ws mixed in cause chihuahua's don't have blue eyes. so i said ok i admit it, they are contacts he's really got brown eyes but i wanted his eyes to match his fur.... :roll:


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

Cooper said:


> and she said.... get ready.....
> 
> "but they don't make Chihuahuas in that color."
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: I really wanted to laugh AND smack her for being such a goober at the same time.


Oh my gosh! :laughing5: That is hilarious! What did you say to her? I know you couldn't have merely left it at that! 

And yeah, "goober" is such a funny word.


----------



## EnoughLuv4_two (Aug 4, 2005)

I get the same stupid comments about my two. I've been told that Poncho must be mixed w/a beagle because of the coloring on his face. I've been told that Sasha looks like a rat terrier instead of a Chihuahua ... and have been asked SEVERAL times about both ... "What are they?" ... or "I've never seen a chihuahua that color before" ... or my favorite "Aren't' they kind of big to be chihuahua's?". I mean come on people .. Sasha weighs alittle over 4 pounds .. and Poncho weighs about 5 pounds !!!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

JAYNE said:


> I love that word 'goober' :lol:


You should... you have a little white one running around your house. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

amykate said:


> Oh my gosh! :laughing5: That is hilarious! What did you say to her? I know you couldn't have merely left it at that!
> 
> And yeah, "goober" is such a funny word.


I just gave her one of those "are you kidding?" looks and said "not so... Chihuahuas come in all different colors." That concept confused her and I took the opportunity to get away from her. She wasn't exactly the shiniest penny in the fountain.


----------



## vw3sarah22 (Jan 6, 2005)

My husband and I were walking our two chis just a little while ago and a teenage girl outside of our building said to her friend "oh look at those chihuahua-looking things" HUH??? they're real chihuahuas, thank you very much! :roll:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

ROFL... 'fess up... they're imitation. We all know it. :lol: :lol:


----------



## vw3sarah22 (Jan 6, 2005)

oh, you got me. do you know how hard it is to dress squirrels in chihuahua costumes?? and then get them to walk on leashes? :wink:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I would think shaving their tails would be the hard part.


----------



## yellowpony02 (Aug 22, 2005)

vw3sarah22 said:


> oh, you got me. do you know how hard it is to dress squirrels in chihuahua costumes?? and then get them to walk on leashes? :wink:


Oh, i'm so glad I found this website. You guys are so funny! :lol:


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

yellowpony- you have yet to see funny lol These girls keep me rollin' through out the whole day :lol: Just wait until Coopers mom takes him on an adventure. Those stories stay with me until the next one comes around :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

International Chi Meetup day is Saturday.


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

pinkprincess21 said:


> yellowpony- you have yet to see funny lol These girls keep me rollin' through out the whole day :lol: Just wait until Coopers mom takes him on an adventure. Those stories stay with me until the next one comes around :lol: :lol:


LOL! That's _exactly_ what I was gonna say! :wink:


----------



## chicarzy (Sep 3, 2005)

Ignorance is bliss, but I would've reminded her that most dogs that size don't make it past their second birthday form what I've heard. She was proably just jealous. Your chi is within average AKC standards, all of mine are 6- 9 POUNDS. It doesn't matter how big or small ,it 's their heart that counts


----------



## sugar29020 (Sep 4, 2005)

My baby weighs 5lbs and you should see him beside my rottweiler - lol . Sometimes you just have to ignore stupid people - chihuahuas are all small and cute . I agree there is no way to know how big a chihuahua will get - just love the one you choose . Size is not that big of a deal when it comes to loving your pet .


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I take one of mine to the car-boot on Sundays, (well my husband does)and we got loads of attention. Mainly by the lady's (thats why hubby takes her) alot of people ask how much I would sell her for aswell. I don't really hear bad comments, I wounder if thats because my husband has alot a tatoo's :lol: but if I do it does upset me.


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

My Chico is 6lbs and that seems tiny to me. I couldn't imagine having a Chi that weighs 2lbs I would be scared I'd hurt it.
Besides, who cares how big they get really if you think about it the bigger they are the more there is to love.


----------



## vw3sarah22 (Jan 6, 2005)

Cooper said:


> I would think shaving their tails would be the hard part.


that's not so bad once you've caught them!!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

People always ask what are they about my 2 longcoats :roll: My hubby say's I should say they're my kids I just shave :lol:


----------



## Chihuahua Head (Sep 2, 2005)

I have a mutant Chihuahua at almost 9 pounds. I'm used to the "that's not a real chihuahua comments" but they never bother me. She just has really long legs and happens to be a little longer than most chis. To me, there's more of her to love!


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

It is very rude of people to make negative comments. Between Amber and Keera I have heard plenty. I mean what are people thinking? I have noticed since I have moved to the South that I have had ALOT less mean comments. People seem much more fascinated by Keera and open to meeting her and ask questions rather than make rude assumptions. (Keera is the hairless chinese crested for those who don't know) For example in the North I got :"How horrible to give your poor dog that ugly haircut!" Now I get "Oh you must have just come back from the groomers!" And then of course I explain that it isn't a haircut.

I've been told "How cruel. I guess with science they can create any kind of freakish breed these days"
ok umm no Cresteds origionated from Africa. The hairless gene is totally natural and Dominant. They have actually been bred to have more hair not less. Poor Keera: Someone at my work once said as I was taking Keera home (I'm still in uniform) "That is the most hideous dog I have ever seen!" I think she just thought I was walking someone else's dog. So I said "Let's go home my pretty girl" And picked Keera up and without even giving the woman a glance left. I hope she was mortified and thought next time before making such a mean and rude comment like that!

My Chihuahua has gotten the "Yo quiero taco bell" comments, and the "Euw gross a rat" comments. Never had a Paris Hilton comment. I'm not blonde or flat so besides having a chihuahua I don't see how anyoen could make the connection. 

Since moving to the South I have had NO negative comments about either of my dogs and plenty of good ones! Very interesting. Either way the good have ALWAYS outweighed the. Thought just barely sometimes with poor Keera. I think some people just can't get over the hairless aspect. I don't see how anyone could look at her face and not see beauty.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

BlueMo0nz said:


> It is very rude of people to make negative comments. Between Amber and Keera I have heard plenty. I mean what are people thinking? I have noticed since I have moved to the South that I have had ALOT less mean comments. People seem much more fascinated by Keera and open to meeting her and ask questions rather than make rude assumptions. (Keera is the hairless chinese crested for those who don't know) For example in the North I got :"How horrible to give your poor dog that ugly haircut!" Now I get "Oh you must have just come back from the groomers!" And then of course I explain that it isn't a haircut.
> 
> I've been told "How cruel. I guess with science they can create any kind of freakish breed these days"
> ok umm no Cresteds origionated from Africa. The hairless gene is totally natural and Dominant. They have actually been bred to have more hair not less. Poor Keera: Someone at my work once said as I was taking Keera home (I'm still in uniform) "That is the most hideous dog I have ever seen!" I think she just thought I was walking someone else's dog. So I said "Let's go home my pretty girl" And picked Keera up and without even giving the woman a glance left. I hope she was mortified and thought next time before making such a mean and rude comment like that!
> ...



Euw gross a rat would get a beating form me seriously :twisted: That wouldn't cut it How friggin rude can you get !!


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

People are just crazy and rude. :evil: I think Keera is especially beautiful!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

chiscrochetcrazy said:


> Euw gross a rat would get a beating form me seriously :twisted: That wouldn't cut it How friggin rude can you get !!


heh... "Ewww a gross rat" would probably get a "ewww a gross leper" from me. But y'all already know I am a bit... umm... what's the word for it? "Mean" seems too nice. LOL


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

Oh Coops mommy......your not really mean......well, yes you are but, you know WE ALL want to have the ummmmm.....noogies to say and do some of the things your so well known for. At least you can think of snappy comebacks fast...I just see red and attack.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

I just get all kinds of mad when i hear that old "looks like a rat" comment. The anger runs from my feet to my head when someone laughs and says "she looks like a little rat!" I think i should announce my feelings before i let people see my babies for the first time. Kind of like a disclaimer. Like: "WARNING! Rat comments will get your @#S whooped!" :lol: (Well,,i don't think i could whoop anybody,cuz i'm a weinie, but if i could, i would be one bad ******* woman!) lololol


----------



## lil' Princess (Apr 12, 2005)

My chihuahua is 2pounds. It was hard to get used to her because we also have a St. Benard, but she is just as big as him(she thinks) ha ha.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I think I'm going to go out and get a rat.

I'm going to carry it around with me in a carrier and when someone says "hey look... a rat", I'll pull it out, shove it in their face and say "yes, it is."


----------



## -x_Sydney_x- (Apr 6, 2005)

Ohhh! i hate the whole "i want a smaller one" thing!!

When Minka was 16 weeks and was like 1 and a half 2 pounds someone came over and said "My! What a large Chihuahua!! it is a chihuahua right? i though they were small!"

I was like ... :shock: ... Er she is small!! and she is only a baby! how many chihuahuas smaller than this have u seen?!?!

Love n hugs
:angel1:
Sydney and the HUGE HUGE HUGE  3 pound Minka!!
xXx


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Cooper said:


> chiscrochetcrazy said:
> 
> 
> > Euw gross a rat would get a beating form me seriously :twisted: That wouldn't cut it How friggin rude can you get !!
> ...


Yep I kinda figured if I ever had a confrontation with my Hubby's X I'd bring you along :lol:


----------



## Mommy_of_Elvis (Sep 8, 2005)

My little guy weighs about 5lbs and I swear EVERYONE that meets him refuses to believe he's a Chihuahua because he's so "huge". Ok, I'm sorry but I'd never tell anyone that their baby is cute but "isn't he a little bit big"? SERIOUSLY, what is wrong with some people?? Also, a lot of people, mostly guys, have told me to get a "real" dog instead of a rat. I think the worst story though was this terribly obnoxious friend of one of my old roommates who went upstairs to use my bathroom, saw my dog in the bedroom and goes "ohhhh what an ugly little rat dog!!!" WHILE I AM SITTING RIGHT THERE!!!!! :evil: :x How rude!!!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

nobody in belgium believes my cosmo is a chi either :? he's 8 pounds , deerheads are not common here ..........

kisses nat


----------

